# 53 Schwinn racer



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 17, 2014)

I really like this one. I may put the decals back on it and keep it. It's more like a paperboy bike than a panaracer


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 17, 2014)

It might be a 1963 but it isn't or most of it isn't 1953.  It is also a lightweight not a middleweight.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 17, 2014)

The Racer came out in 55, if I remember right. I have an identical (but not as nice) 57.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 22, 2014)

I have the chain guard for this bike I have a blue one jockie stick and a red and chrome jockie stick.
20 each.


----------



## bikewonder (Oct 22, 2014)

That bikes dope! I have 2 65 racers red and black Ionly have a crappy phone so pics aren't ever good, though.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 22, 2014)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The Racer came out in 55, if I remember right. I have an identical (but not as nice) 57.




I believe the Racer was introduced for the 56 model year. Hey Joel, go thru the serial number list again and scroll down past 1953. Schwinn duplicated some serial numbers during the 50's so your frame may be a few years later than a 53.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 3, 2015)

I kind of put my own hub and other stuff on it. It had nicer hoops when I got it they were the ones that have the I cant remember right now fancy cusive expensive ones I forget they went to a nicer frame 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------

